# Camping pod for JOJO



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Pics as promised


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

WOW - that looks great


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I want one ... I must show hubby these pics...

Thanks Jayne .. I love it ... JoJo has a hobbit smile on her face again... 

I can just picture Me, the 2 kids, hubby and the 2 dogs snuggled up in one of these. Perfect family camp out...


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Now thats my kind of camping


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

This looks cool is it yours ? or are you away camping somewhere?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Were there lots of them? We could have Cockerpoo Summer Camp - JoJo in charge of the puppy creche


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh yes lets arrange it 

I am up for a Cockapoo camp out xxxx


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

I'd love to try one, are they on a Camping & Caravanning Club Site? We have a folding camper, but they look fun


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jayne where are the pods ??


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Jayne where are the pods ??


These ones were at Asygarth Falls, Westholme site, but alot of camping sites are now doing them


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

That's the right way to camp - almost civilised.

Think I may have trouble putting in the back of the car 

Found this website

http://www.campingpodsuk.com/index.html


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

MillieDog said:


> That's the right way to camp - almost civilised.
> 
> Think I may have trouble putting in the back of the car
> 
> ...


Hope Jayne JoJo and yourself don't mind if I post this link in the Dog Friendly Holiday thread such a good idea and sites all over the country.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Jayne I checked them out after you'd posted last week and thinking of going next weekend... a cockapoo meet sounds fab as well. Check out York Yurts they were really quiet last year but words obviously got out... really civilised camping x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

trying to find a pod nearby us that will accept 2 cockapoo and 2 children .... may try and go in the sept... not sure it will be very relaxing ... but hey its all good fun...

Hey look at this ... http://www.johnlewis.com/231124972/Product.aspx

wow a space ages adventure in the garden


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Now I'm not that in to camping (I like my very comfy bed too much) but that pod..I think I would give it a go! My kids would love it. Better not show them the pic. My garden is already full with a playframe, trampoline and play house. Obi is on a mission to try and follow the kids the wrong way up the slide..not quite got it yet.....haha


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

try these as well, highly recommended tad expensive www.featherdown.co.uk


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jayne you are good at this ... opening my eyes to luxury camping..

I think I may be turning into a hobbit for sure ... a bit taller than a hobbit though, well just about 

Thanks for sharing it with us xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> try these as well, highly recommended tad expensive www.featherdown.co.uk


Ive been to the one in dorset it was great but freezeing (we went in march)
I think there better if you go with a big group we went with three other families and all sat outside at night with a big camp fire going.

Have not been back though as your right we could go to Norfolk in a nice warm cottage for same price.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Ive been to the one in dorset it was great but freezeing (we went in march)
> I think there better if you go with a big group we went with three other families and all sat outside at night with a big camp fire going.
> 
> Have not been back though as your right we could go to Norfolk in a nice warm cottage for same price.


We went in April a few yeatrs ago and yep it was freezing, loved it though and yes you need a few of you


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Billing Aquadrome also do something similar, I like camping but back doesn't anymore and I had never seen them before and loved the idea I took a photo of them and was considering going with Harley, great fun just me and my dog :kiss: However I think it would also be a great idea having a poo fest camp out - what fun it would be!


----------

